# Will tenacity ruin my "yard"



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

First off I'd like to say that when it comes to lawn care im about at a level 1.5 out of 3. I've been looking into spraying tenacity but I'm worried about killing to much of my "lawn". I know it isn't supposed to kill grass but im not sure if my yard is all grass or other things that look like grasses. I'm worried that I'll end up with brown spots or long patches and with summer approaching not be able to repair them. I have 20k sq. Ft. Of grass and from what my friend thats a grounds manager said its just a mixture of all types. I'm in southeast Michigan. I have access to a 50 gal tow behind sprayer(i know overkill) and i can purchase a smaller backpack sprayer if need be (havent looked into mix/application ratios yet).


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

If you want your "lawn" to be green then just close your eyes and keep mowing. If you want to start removing some undesirables (tenacity won't get all) then spray. Either really close your eyes and blanket with the tow sprayer like you mentioned, or mix up some in a pump sprayer and trial a few areas so you have some idea of what it will get. From what I can tell by the pictures you shouldn't suffer too badly from a blanket if you decide to go that way.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

What's the point/goal of using it in the first place? Generally I see people using it when overseeding, as it prevents and kills weeds for a short duration while you are trying to grow grass. I have also heard of it being used to "mark" weeds that it may not kill but will turn a white color. Then you know where to spray glyphosate or whatever you are using to kill the other weeds.

If you have no reason to use this particular product, why not go for a different set of weed prevention products. Maybe Prodiamine to prevent and 2-4D to kill weeds already visible. In the pictures you sent, I am not really seeing a huge amount of weeds. Maybe a couple circular patches in the first one. Personally, I would kill them late summer and seed those patches in early fall.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

Drewmey said:


> What's the point/goal of using it in the first place?


This too. do you think you need tenacity or will a 24D or normal triple get what you are after (neither will take out grassy weeds).


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Your lawn is great. You can make it better if you want to, and Tenacity may help light up those lighter grasses, and allow you to target their removal.

If it were me, I'd take close up pics and see if TLF can identify them and suggest a way to remove them.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

It won't ruin it but it will make it look look really ugly for a few weeks.

Tenacity is great for grassy weeds and overseeding. If you have broad leaf weeds and clover use a product with 2,4d or triclopyr. (weed b gone for instance).


----------



## Zak2883 (Apr 23, 2019)

Dkrem said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > What's the point/goal of using it in the first place?
> ...


I basically just want to get rid of everything that isnt grass in my yard. Its mainly dandelions and some crabgrass. Ive just heard a lot about tenacity and thats why i asked. Will 2-4d kill my grass thats just starting and can i spray it in a blanket application over the entire lawn?


----------

